# Problem??? lombardoi & saulosi



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey guys,
I think some of my fish are getting sick. My lombardoi is losing the bluely purple colour from it
and it looks like it's going like a light orange brown colour,it also looks weak at time and swiming a little wierd at time. Also my saulosi has got black line threw it's body with with going threw it (like it's play in white dirty or scraped it self on white rocks. The funny thing is it's still on it's body. All my other fish look fine.
Anyone got ideas???


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

First thing I'd do is a water change!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not really into African cichlids, so I'm not sure about this, but doesn't the male lombardoi change colors to an orange brown at sexual maturity? Maybe that's what is happening.


----------



## wannagofishin (Jan 22, 2005)

The lombardoi does change color when it matures...and brownish orange is the beginning...then it becomes almost yellow.
laurel


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

What does the line look like on the saulosi? I agree on the colour change with the kennyi (lombardoi).


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

oh ok that would explain that part, but it also looks a bit weak at times and it swims wierd at times. It would sometime let itself float side to side.


----------

